#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  有關中國大陸被逆轉的虎骨犀牛角相關法令之我見

## 狼王白牙

雖說這個版是 "新聞剪影"  ，但如果只回到剪貼的本質貌似沒甚麼意思

評論: 這件事情有被報導至國外使用英文標題，意思是此政策將引發災難，卻於兩個月之後該政策被默默收回了。我想拿來對比今日的台灣、今日的法國，*如果是發生在台灣，早就被批評到是政策髮夾彎，鄉民上街頭，某些論壇大喊政客腦子有洞*。

即使政策確實是個大轉彎，卻也體現了*誰說上訪沒有用*、以及*誰說菁英政治沒影自我糾正能力，一定要等街頭暴動*，為避免被貼上愛不愛甚麼地區標籤，點到為止了。

所以這次使用節錄的方式，大事記是這樣的




> 早在*1993年*，国务院《关于禁止犀牛角和虎骨贸易的通知》提出，禁止犀牛角和虎骨的一切贸易活动，任何单位和个人不得运输、携带、邮寄犀牛角和虎骨进出国境；禁止出售、收购、运输、携带、邮寄犀牛角和虎骨。同时，取消犀牛角和虎骨药用标准，今后不得再用犀牛角和虎骨制药。过去，犀牛角和虎骨曾被视为重要的中药材。禁令施行后，多用水牛角和豹骨代替。





> *2018年10月*，国务院下发《关于严格管制犀牛和虎及其制品经营利用活动的通知》（下称《通知》），提出犀牛和虎及其制品在特殊情况下，经批准后可以交易、使用，这些特殊情况包括科普教育、医学研究和文化交流。尽管《通知》对特殊情况作出严格限制，但仍引起国际社会关切，尤其犀牛角和虎骨医药用途的解禁，引发动物保护人士强烈反弹。





> 出台2个月后，中国政府按下“暂停键”。*2018年12月13日*，国家林草局新闻发言人黄采艺在国务院新闻办公室发布会上表示，《通知》需要有配套实施细则，经研究，我们决定延缓出台《通知》的实施细则，继续实行“三个严格禁止”，即严格禁止进出口犀牛和虎及其制品；严格禁止出售、收购、运输、携带、邮寄犀牛和虎及其制品；严格禁止犀牛角和虎骨入药。

----------

